# Tokyo Olympics 2021 Media Rules and Restrictions



## canonmike (Jun 10, 2021)

On June 8, AP wrote an article covering media rules for upcoming Tokyo Olympics, starting in July 2021. Here is an excerpt from that article, showing what all media must do to comply with the 2021 Olympic media restrictions. I feel for the upcoming Olympic photographers and reporters that will be covering this event, as they work to comply with these Olympic restrictions and safety precautions. 


The government and the IOC ... keep saying they’re holding a safe Olympics,” Oshitani was quoted saying in the Times of London. “But everybody knows there is a risk. It’s 100% impossible to have an Olympics with zero risk.”

Toshiro Muto, the CEO of the organizing committee, warned that media entering Japan from abroad could be monitored by GPS to make sure they follow the rules that will be spelled out in the third edition of the so-called Playbooks due out later this month.

Muto said media would be tested twice before they left home, and for several days after they enter Japan. He said they would have to sign a “pledge” to follow the rules, and would be restricted from free movement for the first 14 days.

“If any violations are found, measures such as suspension or deprivation of accreditation and deportation proceedings will be strictly applied,” Muto said.

He said reporters’ phones could be tracked with GPS to see if rules had been broken.

“We can use the GPS and if they’re going to places outside the business destinations, that will become very apparent,” he said. “After 14 days they can engage in the normal media activity and coverage.”


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 10, 2021)

Sounds like a great time...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 11, 2021)

That doesn’t sound onerous to me. I work in places that have had 14 day isolation quarantines in force for months. No pledges to be good and limit movements, no freedom of movement at all! You spend 14 days in government approved accommodation entirely isolated, your meals are brought to you and left outside the door.

If I am going to another country I fully respect their rights to limit my ’freedoms’ as they see fit to best protect their population. 14 days in quarantine and then be allowed ‘normal’ freedom to move within the country is perfectly fine by me and an across the board science based limitation in today’s world.

But there are many countries that are much more restrictive than these Japanese rules.

What is sad is the inevitability of somebody, probably a competitor, that thinks their excellence and performance means the rules don’t apply to them and will break those rules they freely agree to before going there.


----------

